

PCall: Common Lisp library for parallelism at function call granularity using thread pools - scott_s
http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/pcall/

======
scott_s
I'd also like to point out the background discussion, which talks about
multithreading in Common Lisp in general:
<http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/pcall/background.html>

(I consider these two pages one item, but the concept here is one URL = one
idea.)

